# Oiling the newer Aluminum F250's



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

I have always got my 2 trucks oiled before the winter season. I try to replace one every 
2-3 years. presently trading in my 2014 for a 2019 and wondering if you guys still oil them with the body's being aluminum. I know the longest ill have it is 5 years but the plan is 4 years.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

green frog said:


> I have always got my 2 trucks oiled before the winter season. I try to replace one every
> 2-3 years. presently trading in my 2014 for a 2019 and wondering if you guys still oil them with the body's being aluminum. I know the longest ill have it is 5 years but the plan is 4 years.


Dude 
You've got me lost

Oiled?
You mean like a hunting rifle?


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

Assuming its the old practice of shooting oil ( often used motor oil) up under the entire underside to the truck & body to help stave off corrosion. When I was a kid in Minnesota, it was a practice.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Its still done up north in VT. Buddy of mine has a local repair shop, who specializes in it, before the season. It really helps from what he says.


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

I still oil after every oil change, ive no use for the stuff other that burn it it the winter. I would still undercoat aluminum. You see what salt can do to aluminum wheels.


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mudly said:


> I still oil after every oil change, ive no use for the stuff other that burn it it the winter. I would still undercoat aluminum. You see what salt can do to aluminum wheels.


what happens when you wash the truck?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

tpendagast said:


> what happens when you wash the truck?


It becomes clean?


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Mudly said:


> It becomes clean?


And the oil washes off and into the drain


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Very little oil comes off. You would need hot high pressure water/soap to remove it all. Best practice is to run it down a dusty road when youre done oiling it. Oil repels water...


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

or just add vinegar, and you've got a salad waiting for ya anytime under the truck !


----------



## scottr (Oct 10, 2013)

tpendagast said:


> And the oil washes off and into the drain


This practice is just the underside of the truck.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am in Buffalo,NY and i would say 50% of the plow guys that have newish trucks get them oiled. It is not a undercoating, but sticks to the the frame and under body very well and over time does wear off. almost like a heavy duty fluid film.


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Absolutely! There are hundreds of not thousands of steel rivets holding the panels together. Oiling also helps with potential grounding issues specific to these trucks because of the aluminum body. Done with the right oils, you'll also protect your electrical connections throughout the truck.


----------



## Oxmow (Dec 6, 2006)

I was under the impression that these bodies are chemically bonded together with a minimum of rivets...(they are glued together)


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

There are a LOT of rivets on these trucks. Yes they are bonded in many places but they needed more than that to try to hold these trucks together.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

We used to oil dirt roads back in the day..Found out that wasn’t a very good idea....If you get rid of the vehicle ever 2-3 years as you say...Why Bother?


----------



## Mudly (Feb 6, 2019)

Defcon 5 said:


> We used to oil dirt roads back in the day..Found out that wasn't a very good idea....If you get rid of the vehicle ever 2-3 years as you say...Why Bother?


What did you find out, curious. Probably a better trade in value if its kept rustfree/less. Bolts tranny/break lines ect.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Fluid film? Just saying it was made for this rather than using old motor oil. Seems third world to me. My alumaduty is on it's third season plowing and salting. No corrosion issues. I used a couple cans of fluid film a year in the fall. I find the chloride used to treat my gravel road in the summer months more of an issue than salt. Much harder to rinse off.


----------



## green frog (Jan 2, 2007)

both trucks oiled. thanks guys and i can not longer trade in short term because a need a 3rd truck for next winter. at least the 16 and 19 should last awhile.


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

I sell them in a Canadian Rust Belt. I have yet to see any Corrosion Issues on SD's or 2015 and newer 150's

I was a little concerned when Ford announced Aluminum Bodies on my Bread and Butter, but Transports have been Aluminum Cabs for decades, with millions of miles on some in the worst conditions.

Oil or Fluid Film won't hurt, but it's benefits won't be near as much as Steel Bodied Trucks.

Just be extremely careful of Dissimilar Metals when attaching Mudflaps and such.

BTW, Aluminum Wheels corrode because of the Plastic Coating on them, and improper wheel weight installation.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

doh said:


> I sell them in a Canadian Rust Belt. I have yet to see any Corrosion Issues on SD's or 2015 and newer 150's
> 
> I was a little concerned when Ford announced Aluminum Bodies on my Bread and Butter, but Transports have been Aluminum Cabs for decades, with millions of miles on some in the worst conditions.
> 
> ...


How does one improperly install wheel weights? Theres only one way to do it...


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Freshwater said:


> How does one improperly install wheel weights? Theres only one way to do it...


I think he is meaning...If they nick or ding the clear coat on the rims while installing the wheel weights that's where the oxidation begins...Just an uneducated guess from a Union Monkey...


----------



## doh (Sep 23, 2003)

Defcon 5 said:


> I think he is meaning...If they nick or ding the clear coat on the rims while installing the wheel weights that's where the oxidation begins...Just an uneducated guess from a Union Monkey...


Exactly what I meant.


----------



## ToMang07 (Jul 16, 2019)

I used NH oil last July. Truck has been both home and commercially washed. There is still plenty of oil all over the frame, drivetrain, and inner panels. Been a year and over 20k miles.


----------

